# First Starship



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi slingshot enthusiast,
It seems like I have been working on it forever but it has only been a month of really concentrating on it. I started out by just modding a wrist brace slingshot and worked my way to this one over trail and error.I don't know what to call the black and white camo but the inspiration came to me so I used it.  A big thanks to Tex Shooter and Flatband and all the others who have innovated the starship before me. I learned so much from the forum and you tube videos. I really enjoy shooting my new starship. I made a youtube video with a brief build description and shooting demo. I hope you enjoy it. Thanks for looking. 




































After my miraculous bulls-eye in the shooting demo I did another round of ten shots and got eight in the circle the two at the top is what happens when I raise my head


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

CAN OPENER!!!!!!!!!!!! Great job dude. That is one of the coolest starships I've ever seen. The handle turned out beautiful. The acrylic scales are dope. Thank you for showing your build process. You have a great workshop, I am super jelly  You're a bada$$.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Hi Can-Opener,

Absolutely excellent presentation, thank you heaps.

Hopefully sometime soon I will be getting one of my own via Wingshooter.

Until then I can but drool with envy.

Cheers Allan


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks awesome! Who doesn't like some shiny aluminum. Cool shop, tools, and lucky guys got a good camera girl too!  
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Oops


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

treefork said:


> Love it!


 :yeahthat: Wow man great build.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Back again, this thing is so freakin' awesome dude. But I wanted to add props to your wonderful wife for helping you make the video.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Very nice Starship.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Can-Opener said:


> Hi slingshot enthusiast,
> It seems like I have been working on it forever but it has only been a month of really concentrating on it. I started out by just modding a wrist brace slingshot and worked my way to this one over trail and error.I don't know what to call the black and white camo but the inspiration came to me so I used it.  A big thanks to Tex Shooter and Flatband and all the others who have innovated the starship before me. I learned so much from the forum and you tube videos. I really enjoy shooting my new starship. I made a youtube video with a brief build description and shooting demo. I hope you enjoy it. Thanks for looking.
> 
> 
> ...


I quoted this to give this another chance for the "like" button to be clicked... you know since we can only "like" it once 

LGD


----------



## jus1jack (Sep 16, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

That's super cool, CO!

The scales and camo are the prize winners.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

That is one awesome looking starship!! Your machining skills are top notch. If you ever go into production, you will have a long list of customers....I know I'll be in line.

Todd


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

da#n it man that is one sweet freakin piece of awesome covered in kick a55 sauce,can opener you knocked it so far out of the park,simply a great shooter


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome, Randy. That is the coolest bada$$ starship I've ever seen. Thank you for sharing.

Is there a "like this very much" button.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a tip! One of the advantages of "starships" is to have ramps and tips that the bands can slide off of. As the extension gets longer there is not even a need for risers. That is just one of the advantages of my "Nova Star".


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Wow man!

Without a doubt the most beautiful Starship i have ever seen.

Such a sweet job on that Camo-Paint...that Baby looks like it´s right out of a High-End Production Line.

:bowdown:


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

That is SLICK, dude. Really slick!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Great presentation and craftsmanship!!!!

You have some serious building skills!!!! 

EXCELLENT work indeed!!! And congratulations for that shot!! That goes to prove that your starship is really accurate and well built!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice job!!! And we have all seen how well it works for you ....

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

super awesome ALL ! my friend (I don't find the words in english to express what I'm thinking in spanish), a technology masterpiece made up on a dreamed workshop by an incredible talented master !!

results = BULL EYES !!!

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent job Buddy! Welcome to the "Starship Academy"!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree good job. And welcome to the fleet. They are fun to shoot.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Thanks for all of the kind comments! I enjoyed shooting with her this afternoon. For me the tape on the fork with the sharpie mark for a sight was not really optimal. I wanted something like my shot gun has high visibility and adjustable so I took a piece of the trim from the scales and made a matching high visibility adjustable sight. It works very well, but alas I could still not get more than eight penny's in 20 shots. 









Thanks for Looking


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Wow that thing is sweet!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Awesome! coolest starship i've ever seen.


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Wow, a very cool starship. Fantastic work man!


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

How could I miss this top notch piece of craftmanship?!? Your works are flawless and you pay a lot of attention to details. I really like that. I would love to try out a starship (building and shooting) but sadly they are blacklisted here in Germany... Stupid politicians!

Cheers, Simon


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I really like it, nice video and excellent shot.

A hug Master ..... Alf


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just saw lightgeoduck's video on this. Awesome job man, really impressed with the design, thanks for the video and explanation.

I might build myself a starship or two just for the heck of it hmm ... i'll see how it goes.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I actually have a starship design that I think you'll really like... it's kinda sorta like this one, but made from one piece of aluminum sheet. I made one for my cousin and will probably make another to show you in the future.

Anyway, very nice work once again!


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Haven't been over here in awhile so I missed this post. I think everyone knows I am a starship lover and must say that you did an excellent job on yours. Congratulations on a second place finish on the SSOTM.

These starships are really fun to shoot and starting to get a larger following as time goes on and more people are becoming aware of them.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Danny0663 said:


> Just saw lightgeoduck's video on this. Awesome job man, really impressed with the design, thanks for the video and explanation.
> 
> I might build myself a starship or two just for the heck of it hmm ... i'll see how it goes.


 Danny, I hope you build one I know you could make an awesome design! 



Bill Hays said:


> I actually have a starship design that I think you'll really like... it's kinda sorta like this one, but made from one piece of aluminum sheet. I made one for my cousin and will probably make another to show you in the future.
> 
> Anyway, very nice work once again!


 Bill I would love to see you shooting a starship. It seems like it really helps me be more accurate. I have always thought it would be dangerous accurate in the hands of a master shooter like you. On the other hand you don't seem to need any help with accuracy!  I hope everyone knows all aspects of my design are shared freely. Love to see your design someday!



fsa46 said:


> Haven't been over here in awhile so I missed this post. I think everyone knows I am a starship lover and must say that you did an excellent job on yours. Congratulations on a second place finish on the SSOTM.
> 
> These starships are really fun to shoot and starting to get a larger following as time goes on and more people are becoming aware of them.


They are really fun to shoot! Thanks for commenting


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

That looks amazing and worthy of all the acclaim. Great work and congrats!


----------

